# What a transformation (pic heavy)



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They grow like weeds at the beginning. See my sig.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is Bella ~ 

Pic 2 : Gotcha day, 8 weeks old

Pic 1: Field Training, approx 4 months old

Pic 3: Relaxing on doggie beds, approx 6 months old.....her current age.


Enjoy! :


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

1. Koda when we got her at about 8 weeks

2. Koda at 11 weeks after her first swim

3. Koda at about 16 weeks lounging on the couch!

I have heard that they grow a lot between 3 and 6 months and start to look more like an adult by 6 months (height wise)..is this true?


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Ooh! all the pups are sooo cute  I will upload some of mine after I get home from work.

Kimberly (Bella's Mom) - My pup Austin's face is very similar to your Bella. I hope she is doing much better now. Just curious, where did you take her for Field Training? seems fun... Which trainer do you use? I live in Dallas too...


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Growing up*

Yep they grow too fast. :no: 

First one is of Nyah when we got her at 11 weeks

Second one is her on the weekend just as she turned 4 months


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's Dusty
Pic 1: 9 weeks, the day after we got him
Pic 2: 12 weeks at my Mom's house
Pic 3: 15 weeks at the beach
Pic 4: Taken at Raven Rock this week, almost 5 months


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Canine Mommy! They do look similar!!! I submitted application to join the DFWMetro Golden Retriever Club, and there is a group of people that do Hunt/Field on Saturdays out on one of the member's ranch. It's about an hour drive for me (Highland Park), but it's out past Wylie. You should consider joining! I've met some really super people!!

Did your pup come from a Texas breeder? We can talk via Private Message, if you prefer.

Good to meet you!



canine_mommy said:


> Ooh! all the pups are sooo cute  I will upload some of mine after I get home from work.
> 
> Kimberly (Bella's Mom) - My pup Austin's face is very similar to your Bella. I hope she is doing much better now. Just curious, where did you take her for Field Training? seems fun... Which trainer do you use? I live in Dallas too...


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

*Here's mine*

Here's Ozzy from when we brought him home to recently. He's 5 months now...

























































I agree. Can't believe how much he's changed!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I just recently looked at pictures and my jaw dropped too! Great thread, thanks for starting it! 

This is the most dramatic... check out the frisbee in comparison to him!

Cooper on 'Gotcha Day'- 8 1/2 weeks 









Today- not quite 5 months









Gotcha Day- 8 1/2 weeks









3 1/2 months









Today- almost 5 months


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVE this thread!!! All of these pups look incredibly adorable!! Love watching them grow, even though it goes by wayyyy too fast!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Here's Bentley:

Pic 1- 7 weeks
Pic 2 - 11 weeks
Pic 3 - 15 weeks
Pic 4 - 20 weeks


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

So Bello is a bit on the younger side for this thread...they grow soooo fast! I was thinking today I'm patting his sides and he feels my dog than pup! Thanks for this thread!

Here is the day I learned he was mine (6 weeks)









Here are a few at 8 weeks when he came home!

























9 weeks!









10 weeks!









13 weeks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pictures and reminding me of how fast those first few months go. Keep the pictures coming. It is so fun to watch the young ones grow up here on the forum.


----------



## Martasa (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied, I love seeing all these growing pups :thanks:


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Madison @ 6 wks










@ 10 wks










@13 wks










@ 16 wks










My baby girl is growing up so fast...


----------



## brenski (Jun 14, 2011)

The first pic is his gotcha day at 8 weeks the next 2 are at just about 4 months.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane @ 7 wks (Breeders home) Zane & Hubby.. 










@ 8 wks










@10 wks










@ almost 13 wks


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Seeing your pics gets me excited about see what little Goldie will look like in a few months. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

*Oscar transformations*

3 weeks (with a sticking out tongue )









5 weeks 










8 weeks









10 weeks










14 weeks









16 weeks


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I think Oscar is the most gorgeous golden I've ever seen!!! He's my fav... Oscar you have a fan!!!.. You should start a Calender for 2012 and add pics from some of our Members goldens on here, and we can put an order in for the best looking Calender around the globe!!!  I'd order one!!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

This is a fantastic thread and what a bunch of lovely lovely pups!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok here are some pictures of Austin  This one is pic heavy, simply because I have hardly uploaded any pictures of Austin since I brought him home...

1. At 2 weeks old
2. At 5 weeks old chewing a stick
3. At 8 weeks, while driving home
4. Day we brought him home, 8 weeks. He's sleeping on his shoe toy from the breeder's home, I guess because it has the smell of his litter-mates 
5. At 12 weeks, doing a very obedient "Sit". Anything for a treat!
6. With his litter-mate at 16 weeks. Austin is in front.
7. Again with litter-mate. Austin's the one standing over his brother, Hunter.
8. With his duckie at 5 months
9. A recent pic, with the same shoe toy on which he was sleeping


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of Tilly.

1. at 7 weeks on the ride home
2. at 9 weeks
3. at 12 weeks
4. at 17 weeks
5. taken last month


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

here is Tilly's picture # 5, wouldn't let me put it with the other ones


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Got no transformation pictures unfortunately. My boy came to me as a 2+ year old. 

You all have made my evening today viewing your precious pups growing up...

Thanks
Al


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Tilly's Mom. I was not having the best day but then I saw picture #4 and that expression on your baby's face just made my whole day


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you Bentley's mom. I know what you mean. You could have the worst day and then you look at the dog and everything seems to be better. I'm glad Tilly made you feel better.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont have any transformations either...my siggy is probably the best I could hope to get lol. Teddy was 1 when we rescued him. The youngest one is me and him cuddling on the armchair =p.

But all these transformations are adooooorable!! I love golden pups around 13 weeks old! SO cute!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh gosh, it was great seeing all these pups grow! I can't resist putting some of my boy...

2. Day he came home!
3. Three months
4. Five months (he was a shark for Halloween)
5. Nine months
1. At around 5 weeks (This one ended up at the end, not sure why)

I know I took birthday pics but I can't find them. He is 13 months now.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

1. Lily the day I brought her home (My 14th)

2. Lily on June 17th

3. Lily at the beginning of August.

4. Lily at the very end of August


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where have all the puppies gone? (to the tune of Where have all the Flowers Gone)

They grow up too fast!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread is amazing. If you ever have a bad day just come look in here =)

Here is Bailey when we got her at 4 months from family friends.

Here is a short video of my lab trying to get her to play tug of war with her favorite rope on Baileys first day home. For the first few months my lab went bonkers, she was so excited to have a new playmate. Happy to say they have both calmed down now some.




And now time for a nap









These were taken in June

























July









She is a graceful one...









August


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

1st pic is our mr moose man at 11 weeks.

2nd pic is of moose at 8 week when we first brought him home

3rd pic is him at 3 and a half months !


----------



## berggred (Aug 1, 2011)

I love this thread not only because of the adorable puppies, but also because it lets me know that we're not the only ones spoiling our puppy and letting her on the couches and bed


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love all these photos... Keep them coming!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I love seeing these pups growing up so fast. Lilly is just about 8 months and can't believe how much she is changing. Also seeing some of these pics makes me realize that my fear of her not having alot of coat is not warranted anymore..she has a ton! (and my floors are starting to show it!)

Here's my contributions:
1) 6 weeks old
2) 8 weeks old and finally at home!
3) 11 weeks old
4) 4 months old
5) almost 5 months old
6) 6 months old
7) 6 months old (just had to show this one too!

I have more recent ones just haven't uploaded..she's now has more length in her body and not leggy anymore..looking more like an adult!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Also forgot to add..should have switched those last 2 pics..they were a before :doh: and after shot..she looks so pretty nice and clean!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I was putting my new signature collage together last night and couldn't believe all the changes in Izzy's pictures that I used. Where does the time go?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cute*

They are all SO PRECIOUS AND CUTE!!


----------



## Seattle Scott (Sep 15, 2011)

great pics, thanks for posting!


----------

